# 2 x 60ml? Getting it all wrong?



## mrsimes (May 12, 2011)

Hi there,

I enjoy a Nero takeaway coffee every day at work. For 12 months I watched the staff making the coffees, filling the basket and dispensing 2 full shot glasses of coffee for my takeaway cappuccino. I assume the shot glasses hold 60ml each which I recently discovered is a double shot, so my Nero is actually quadruple shot!?

Anyhow, a couple of years ago I purchased a Gaggia classic to make my own cappuccinos at home. I think they taste good, but I now think I've been making them all wrong...

Basically, I fill the double basket with freshly ground coffee (I don't weigh the coffee) and tamp down with lots of pressure, finishing with a polish. When I insert the portafilter, the coffee puck *just* touches the shower screen. I then pull the shot to fill *TWO* 60ml shot glasses - so I end up with 120ml of espresso and this takes approx 25-28 seconds to pull. I then froth the milk and all tastes good.

However, should I only be pulling 60ml from the double basket in 25 secs? ie half fill each shot glass? If that's the case I guess I need a much finer grind to produce 60ml in 25 seconds, as currently I produce 120ml in 25 seconds!

Should I replace my 60ml shot glasses with 30ml ones?

Si


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

My twopenneth...

In short, yeah mate







You need to be aiming for approz 2oz/60ml of good quality espresso from your double basket, not 120ml. You'll notice the espresso being less bitter and darker in colour. My guess is that Nero were using a quad basket, or maybe a triple and running the shot longer than they should have.

Also, try reducing your dose a little so it doesn't touch the shower screen, help the puck do it's job.

Then when you make your cappuccino, try to make sure its 1/3 espresso, 1/3 textured milk, 1/3 microfoam, to keep the balance of flavours right.

No need to lose the glasses. You can either fill one glass to the line or fill each glass half way.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As mentioned above, grind a wee bit finer

As you'll be using less milk the coffee:milk ratio will be about the same anyway


----------

